# Looking for some ideas for exterior patching.



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Deep stuff I use wood Epoxy. But for this project it will not work. I have a job that has a bunch of all most skim type repairs. I have never found anything that I have liked. All most tempted to us fiberglass with filler add.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Without seeing a photo, I’d recommend System Three Scupt Wood Paste. It’s great for filling cracks and other minor blemishes.

https://www.systemthree.com/products/sculpwood-spreadable-epoxy-paste




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I just painted my rental for next to nothing. There were some rotted spots. I used this stuff: https://www.lowes.com/pd/ELMER-S-12-fl-oz-Tan-Off-White-Multi-Surface-Repair/50201377

It works great short term... I dont know about long term, but this stuff was like an epoxy putty you can jam into rotted out wood, so temporarily, at least it gets hard as a rock.


----------



## painterina (May 25, 2015)

For deep rotted wood repairs I use epoxy too, my go to product is Flex-Tec HV and Prime-A-Trate. For patching or skim-coating shallow surface defects/imperfections, I have no idea. Something easy to apply and sand smooth --perhaps the solvent-based, exterior-grade patching compound MH Ready Patch? Probably not the best in terms of durability, but when applied to a primed substrate and covered with a coat of primer and two coats paint, it would not be exposed to weather much..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Any one of those int/ext light weight fillers work great. Like One Time.. Or Lepage ext. wood filler. I like caulking for little sliver repairs..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Any one of those int/ext light weight fillers work great. Like One Time.. Or Lepage ext. wood filler. I like caulking for little sliver repairs..



Do not use Onetime for any large scale exterior stuff beyond nail holes. We had a railing manufacturer that did that and even after XIM oil primer and 2 coats Regal HiBuild it would bubble and fail with the first dew or rain. The onetime absorbs and hold moisture. These were almost horizontal surfaces, it would not trust it for much outside.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Do not use Onetime for any large scale exterior stuff beyond nail holes. We had a railing manufacturer that did that and even after XIM oil primer and 2 coats Regal HiBuild it would bubble and fail with the first dew or rain. The onetime absorbs and hold moisture. These were almost horizontal surfaces, it would not trust it for much outside.


Definitely not for big repairs. I use any of those 2 part epoxy puddys for the bigger ones. 
In all honesty I prefer to not fill small blemishes as most likely anything you put on there will eventually fail..
I really wonder about people's expectations on exterior wood.. I imagine bondo might be a good alternative for skimming?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

In 40 years, I've never found anything that works long term. Lowe's used to carry an exterior type spackle that was decent enough, but, alas, after a year or two in the elements the failure began.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> In 40 years, I've never found anything that works long term. Lowe's used to carry an exterior type spackle that was decent enough, but, alas, after a year or two in the elements the failure began.



Bingo. On exteriors, you can patch or band aid wood but at some point it's gotta get replaced.


----------



## [email protected]ast.net (Mar 1, 2008)

Ended up replacing 8 sheets of plywood.


----------



## Colsonjwarren415$ (Oct 4, 2018)

Smith’s two part epoxy, formerly known as Restore- IT Epoxy. It’s a two part, white and blue, you mix with putty knives. Best stuff I’ve used, use it on all exterior projects. It IS pricey but is a superior product. IF I’m being paid to blow something over, I will use MH Ready Patch. Most durable exterior spackle hands down. Although it does shrink, it’s ideal for floating exterior wood with light damage. Just be sure to Prime it thouroughly.


----------



## bdaddymorse (Nov 16, 2011)

*i think about that all the time*

yeah ---- is there really a good patch that works outside? 

I really try to caulk as much a possible -prime- wet rag, wet palm, or 5- in 0ne , you would be amazed - i would say caulks are actually better now than in the eighties. 

But for the most part, I just use bondo. and they actually make a bondo for house repears, sands little easier. I usually start sanding as soon as i can- seams little ealier- alway have vacuum random hooked to vaccum- someday I will have a festool. bondo is cheap- I have had jobs where bondo last longer than rest of substates haha. things to keep in mind - vacuum bags. prime first if possible, vacuum, and get repairs done before fixing. 

also there are tricks to tooling quad pro, or solar seal or demonic "butel based caulks, I do window casings to sill, got to be slick cause can stick out like sore thumb. 
: they call me patch adams. " my grandpa use to say - if you can't caulk or paint it- it doesn't need to be fixed."


----------



## bdaddymorse (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh yeah bondo - so now keep all those plastic plates or smooth tub tops, you'll need place to mix. Also buy extra hardeners, one gallon with go through three to five tubes. Buy plastic bondo spreader - usually can re-use many times.


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

i have had luck with bondo and mh ready patch- i just used this to skimcoat a garage door
stlpaintingcompany.com


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Just sandwich any exterior spackle between coats of Stix primer and you should be fine. Been doing that for 20 years without an issue. Zero callbacks ever.

1. Prime
2. spackle
3. spot prime
4. paint (2 coats)


----------

